# When do you remove snow?  Do you wait or take it on a little at a time?



## BeanoNYC (Dec 27, 2010)

My general rule of thumb is to wait if it's a driving snow with drifts.  

If it's coming down and the wind isn't really blowing I will make an early pass with the snow thrower then hit the rest when the storm ends.  

I made the mistake of making an early pass last night before it got dark.  This morning, you can't even tell that I did it.


----------



## snafu (Dec 27, 2010)

It can be a crapshoot here in central CT - I try to pay attention to the forecast and plan accordingly. Most of the time I just wait but there have been times I've gone out and done a first pass early and it helped out making the job easier. There have also been a couple times where it was a mistake to do an early pass - where the next following precip turns into a nasty mix and becomes a cement crust that would have been easier to deal with if I had not done a first pass.

Today this stuff looks fluffy and light and its blowing all around so I don't think it will be too much of a problem.


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually wait, but if the totals are over a foot, the snow is heavy, and winds are low I'll do a few runs.

Looks like we got about a foot so I'm waiting.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 27, 2010)

I always like to go out and shovel in the storm if it is safe. Good exercise, and I like being outside. Sometimes it helps a lot, and some times it is a waste, but I enjoy it.


----------



## skijay (Dec 27, 2010)

Usually twice.  Once during the storm like in this case at 6:30 am and I will hit it again around 5 pm tonight.  I use a snowblower.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2010)

I wait for the landlord's handyman to show up and plow. When he nearly inevitably does not show up, I drive over it and wait for the sun and wind to clear it.  I'll shovel the walkways at the end of the storm, though the kids broke my shovel over the summer so I can't do that right now. Oops.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 27, 2010)

i do several passes, did 2 last night and 1 this morning, wasnt too bad...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 27, 2010)

two passes a day if its a blizzard . My 9hp Ariens makes short work of my 150ft driveway . If the wet heavy glop is falling  i do it more frequently


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 27, 2010)

Like Warp, my 9hp Craftsman will handle up to about 2 feet and I don't have very far to throw it so the snow density doesn't matter much unless it gets saturated.  At that point nothing but shoveling will clear it.  The only time I'll plan to do a pass before the end of the storm is if the forecast calls for a change to rain - may as well get it blown off before it gets too heavy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2010)

Who says that you remove the snow?    We are skiers, aren't we?


----------



## lerops (Dec 27, 2010)

I try to take some to the mountain I am going. We all need to chip in for a longer season.


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

lerops said:


> I try to take some to the mountain I am going. We all need to chip in for a longer season.


  Attaboy.  That's the team spirit!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 30, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Like Warp, my 9hp Craftsman will handle up to about 2 feet and I don't have very far to throw it so the snow density doesn't matter much unless it gets saturated.  At that point nothing but shoveling will clear it.  The only time I'll plan to do a pass before the end of the storm is if the forecast calls for a change to rain - may as well get it blown off before it gets too heavy.



Love my Craftsman.  45 min tops and I'm out.  I'm also lucky to live near a firehouse and ambulance station so our street gets special attention and I have yet to see I-80 shut for snow in NNJ.  Got to admit its a little amusing to watch the carnage going on in NYC after this storm.  It would suck to live on a street where you just can't get out.  Another reason I'd never live in the City.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Dec 30, 2010)

I have people for that.

-w

(Actually, I live in an apartment building and they take care of it... It's a nice perk.)


----------

